# Budgie In Flight



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I decided to try and capture Bandit in flight, since she's ALWAYS flying to me as soon as I get more than 5 feet away from her.
This is what I ended up capturing instead. :whatever::laughing:





(Apparently my little point and shoot camera doesn't have a "Sports" setting, so everytime i clicked, it would take forever to focus, and by the time it was focused she had already landed.)

She's still crazy cute though, so I figured I'd still post what I got.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh yes, I'm also unable to take flight shots of my birds. The best I got was really blurry photos and even to get these it took a lot of tries. 
I also don't have a good camera. At least you were able to get a couple of good pictures of your beautiful Bandit!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*aww she is adorable!! *


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks! She is really sweet, and is quickly turning into a velcro bird. 

She's the last in my flock that needs to be convinced that pellets are food, hence the messy face. I feed her ground up pellets sprinkled on top of her moist sprouts.


----------



## willshakespeare (Jan 3, 2014)

I clicked this thread hoping to see a budgie in flight. Lol, boy I was I surprised! She's so cute though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

ya, sorry to disappoint! lol


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

PoukieBear said:


> She's still crazy cute though


yep, i agree....keetman


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Very cute!

I love photography, so here's something that I can suggest with total confidence! (Still getting the confidence with budgies hahaha) If your camera has a "high-speed mode" or something that allows you to click the shutter once and take multiple frames, activate that setting in Sport Mode. On my Nikon, I have it set to where I click the button once and it keeps shooting until I let it up. That way, you'll have lots of pictures, and hopefully one will be focused! 

Good luck


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She definitely is Crazy Cute! *


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Bandit is too cute Michelle! *


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

That second picture! 

She's so cute 

And Beth is right about the multiple burst setting - if your camera has one, set it to that. Also, if you've got a DSLR set the camera to shutter speed priority if your light is bright enough. Get the speed up as high as you can and click! 

I have yet to get an in flight pic. The light isn't bright enough in my house and my flash gun is broken  lol


----------



## Speedy (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh so beautiful!!! :loveeyes:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

I love the red-eye effect on Bandit! She looks spooky cute!


----------



## prettybluebeak (Jan 21, 2014)

Awwww, those are great pictures! The second one is just adorable — I love close-ups of budgie faces!  
I can imagine how difficult it must be to take a picture of a bird in flight. I have a hard enough time trying to get a good picture of Angel with her wings stretched out.


----------

